# Would yeast do the job......???



## Scrap-Algeria (Jun 25, 2017)

Dear friends:
I was told that the yeast eliminate the excess of nitric acid in AR since i can' find sulfamic acid or urea?


----------



## nickvc (Jun 25, 2017)

The best advice I can give you is to not over use the nitric to begin with, if you have use some more gold to consume the excess.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 25, 2017)

Never heard about yeast would work. It would probably be killed off by the metal salts and then you'll have an organic mess that probably would absorb some of the gold and incineration would be the only way to recover all the gold.

Better look into more classical ways of denoxing.
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Denoxing

Göran


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 26, 2017)

sulfamic acid should be easy to find... its sold as tile grout cleaner. maybe its a bit different across the pond, but I can find it in any hardware store by me. Im sure you would be able to find it on Amazon if not in a hardware store by you.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 27, 2017)

If you are lucky you can find it also as scale remover - what normally is done with citric acid


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 27, 2017)

Use Cupriavidus metallidurans instead of yeast.
Go straight to gold, got to love those extremophiles.
I do not think they are selective in the metabolites.
You would need to wash with nitric after.LOL


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> Use Cupriavidus metallidurans instead of yeast.
> Go straight to gold, got to love those extremophiles.
> I do not think they are selective in the metabolites.
> You would need to wash with nitric after.LOL


.


----------



## Scrap-Algeria (Jun 28, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> Use Cupriavidus metallidurans instead of yeast.
> Go straight to gold, got to love those extremophiles.
> I do not think they are selective in the metabolites.
> You would need to wash with nitric after.LOL



I can see that you have problem my friend :shock: , so you need psychic doctor not refiner :lol: ...just remind you "you're in wrong forum'' :arrow:


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 28, 2017)

Scrap-Algeria said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > Use Cupriavidus metallidurans instead of yeast.
> ...


More like a biologist.
Take a solution of gold chloride, a compound toxic to most forms of life. Add a colony of Cupriavidus metallidurans, one of the few bacteria able to survive amid compounds of heavy metals in mines across the world. As the bacteria accumulate the gold salt from the solution, biochemical processes within the organisms reduce it to the pure metal, which the bacteria excrete in the form of tiny gold nuggets — nanoparticles of pure gold. The bacteria produce the gold as protection from the toxic gold complexes that would otherwise destroy their cells.
https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v495/n7440_supp/full/495S12a.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2017)

People with thin skins don't last too long on the forum. Relax. I am going to eliminate both reports you've made. 

You screwed up and used too much nitric and now you must pay the piper. Either drop the precious metals with copper and start over or evaporate the solution down to eliminate the excess nitric. Both methods are dealt with on the forum. Study the forum and forget the yeast. No one here and no one on the internet, that I can find, has heard about using it.

Never pre-mix the nitric. Instead, in general:
(1) Cover the material with HCl. Heat to about 60C
(2) Add a small amount of nitric. 
(3) When it stops fizzing and reacting, add another small quantity of nitric. Repeat.
(4) When an addition of nitric produces no reaction, don't add any more nitric

To get an idea of how much acid it will eventually take. For about 31g of karat gold, pure gold, copper, etc., it will take about 125ml of HCl and about 25ml of HNO3. 

Details on this and every other process on the planet can be found on this forum. Search and see.


----------



## Scrap-Algeria (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, this guy has heard about the yeast....you didn't look enough in internet...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhuwO8AjM7k
3:50


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 1, 2017)

That video is using iodine on one leach, cyanide on another.

You asked if yeast yould eliminate excess nitric in aqua regia
Cyanide and AR are two different beasts. Completely and totally..


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 1, 2017)

Scrap-Algeria said:


> Well, this guy has heard about the yeast....you didn't look enough in internet...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhuwO8AjM7k
> 3:50


Hydrogen peroxide kills bacteria by oxidizing their cell walls, stealing electrons from them and disrupting their chemical structures. 
what a strange choice, the yeast is not metabolizing the H2O2 it is just being destroyed by it.any cell without a tough membrane would do the same job!!
Would that not add strange organic compounds to tie up value in strange organic complexes.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 1, 2017)

Scrap-Algeria said:


> Well, this guy has heard about the yeast....you didn't look enough in internet...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhuwO8AjM7k
> 3:50



Cody participated on this forum for a short period of time and he seemed like a nice guy. However, I doubt if anyone on the forum takes anything that Cody does seriously as having ANY importance in the field of PM refining. His methods always seen to be Mickey Mouse and his techniques are very poor. I certainly wouldn't waste 13 minutes of my life watching one of his videos. Cody could probably be a decent refiner if he would be more serious about learning how to really use the best methods and quit trying to reinvent the wheel. He's a piddler, not a refiner.

To be frank, I could give a damn whether yeast works or not.


----------



## Fireflymetals (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok just injecting a bit of perspective... 

You are probably right. Cody is a sharp guy, he probably could be a good refiner... If that was his goal. 

You however are showing either arrogance or ignorance in your perspective. In another era Cody would be a naturalist. Exploring the world to learn. Now he is an amateur scientist... Exploring the world to learn. 

I will not say i am by any means the best refiner here or anywhere. But last year i processed something along the lines of 30oz in q3 and this year i am over 50oz. However that is not my job. I am however an actual scientist and as such i have played with every process i have heard of, not to put them into production but because learning is good. My actual job is working to design scaleable solutions in the ewaste industry. Our first patents will go up this year (once filed we are going to offer access to those in this forum as a thank you). 

Just because someone is approaching things in a different way than you are does not mean they are lesser than you. It means they are different. 

Heck i am a degree holding biochemist and later today i am posting because my lab skilled bum just got handed to me by a field grade process i messed up somewhere. Should probably have done a turn in a real process center at some point before this. 

Hopefully this read as a perspective bit. It is absolutely not intended as an attack. Also, apologies for any spelling/grammer issues. I love my pixel but the keyboard is still kicking me bum. 

--L

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
Roger that adjusting verbage.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 1, 2017)

You need to edit your curse words, or it could lead to being banned.


----------



## Fireflymetals (Jul 1, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> You need to edit your curse words, or it could lead to being banned.


Sorry despite the uni time still literally a fishermens son. Prone to talking like a sailor. Edited out i think everything, the whole phone interface is not yet me friend. 

--L

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

